# Uh oh, I've turned into a runner. How do I mix training?



## lml999 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been riding for 40 years, average about 1500 miles a year these days, mostly fast recreational with a couple of long rides each year. 180 mile 2 day charity ride every August...

I just got into running and have done a couple of 5Ks. Did pretty well for a 54 year old guy who never ran before. I've signed up for my first half marathon in mid March (the Shamrock in VA Beach) and will do a second at the end of May in Boston.

I've always been pretty casual about my training, doing some work over the winter on the trainer and getting out on the road in the spring. (I live in New England). 

I'm taking on a pretty rigorous training regimen for the half marathon, and it doesn't leave a lot of room for riding. One day a week of "cross" training or "strength and stretching." (I'm merging the Hal Higdon Novice 2 and Intermediate plans).

How do other cyclists mix in running training? Or should I just not worry about it, enjoy the fitness boost and move over to the bike after the halfs are done. That of course assumes that I don't add more half marathons later in the year. 

Cycling is my sport, and I do expect to concentrate on it in the warm months. Maybe I'll do the halfs in the spring and then do more in the fall. Cut back on the running and do some maintenance after May, then rebuild in the fall.

Thoughts appreciated!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Riding would make a good low impact way to add some aerobic training volume. Also good for rest days. 

Any sort of serious running program turns into an exercise in injury management. If you can replace some running junk miles with riding you might be able to get farther in your running season before you hurt something.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

just start doing bricks and take up dualthon. I run five days per week, ride outside 2, and hit the trainer at least once. I don't have a choice, I have a vizsla.

Just take it easy on the running. The long run is the most important. After a long run, cool a bit, stretch, and then spin for 15 minutes, then ice bath. I do that once per week or so. Feels great. Then beer, always beer.


----------



## lml999 (Apr 22, 2005)

Z6_esb said:


> just start doing bricks and take up dualthon. I run five days per week, ride outside 2, and hit the trainer at least once. I don't have a choice, I have a vizsla.
> 
> Just take it easy on the running. The long run is the most important. After a long run, cool a bit, stretch, and then spin for 15 minutes, then ice bath. I do that once per week or so. Feels great. Then beer, always beer.


Thanks!

Haven't been able to find any interesting duathlons in New England. They're all short.

Vizsla is a beautiful dog. Friend of mine had a Vizsla as an assisting dog. My dog, on the other hand, is a professional lap dog (cavachon). He is a major disincentive on Saturday mornings!

The beer. Ah yes, the beer.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Run in the morning and ride in the afternoon.

this works for me but the run can't be hard and neither can the ride, you still get out and it's fun but not a killer to your training plan.
Also look to the Tri guys, they cram in some serious training in a week, can be done no problem.


----------



## lml999 (Apr 22, 2005)

Bevo said:


> Run in the morning and ride in the afternoon.
> 
> this works for me but the run can't be hard and neither can the ride, you still get out and it's fun but not a killer to your training plan.
> Also look to the Tri guys, they cram in some serious training in a week, can be done no problem.


I have a couple of goals:

#1 Don't hurt myself
#2 Have fun
#3 Stay fit

One of the two reasons I started running is that I travel a lot for business and want to maintain my fitness while on the road. It's easier to take shorts and running shoes on a business trip than to pack/ship a bike, shoes, helmet, shorts, pump, etc. I run regularly in Central Park or at Gracie Mansion with the November Project. I've run on the Erie Canal in Rochester, will run tomorrow morning in Pittsburgh...

The second reason is that my 24 YO son became a serious (and good) runner a year or so ago and it's a great opportunity for us to hang together. Well, we don't actually hang together during the run...but we do hang out before and after! We've played hockey together, we ride together, and this is another opportunity to build some lasting memories.

But regular 2X training sessions probably aren't in my short term plans...


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

lml999 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Haven't been able to find any interesting duathlons in New England. They're all short.
> 
> ...


For about a decade I ran 2500 miles/year. That was long ago when knees and ankles were young and strong.

I ran with a buddy with typically did a long run each weekend. He had a 3.5 mile loop that went by his house. In the summer he left a small six pack cooler by his garage door with cold beer and he would take one on each loop.

His goal each weekend was to "run a six pack".

dave


----------



## lml999 (Apr 22, 2005)

Cyclocross.

Beer handups.

'Nuff said.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

lml999 said:


> Cyclocross.
> 
> Beer handups.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


yup.
you should run only with a bike on your shoulder


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

When I picked up running, it did great things for my cardio and also my pain threshold. I try not to do hard runs or hard rides two days in a row, but I can go back and forth. Also, there's a weekly TT and a weekly 5 mi road (running) race near me. If I sit on my a$$ all day, I don't do as well as when I do an easy ride or run in the morning. So on the days I TT, I run a bit, and on the days I footrace, I do a quick loop on the bike.


----------

